# Goat stories wanted for tv special



## radpic (Apr 28, 2014)

Several years ago our company produced a film for PBS called “The Natural History of the Chicken.” It was a film that celebrated the chicken and its relationship to people. Now we have been asked to do more.

We are developing a new PBS Special that celebrates goats and the relationships they have with their owners. In particular we are looking for heartfelt stories, funny stories, sad stories, stories of our relationship to goats that give us a better understanding of these unique animals. If you know goats and know them well – please share with us. We are also hoping to meet charismatic and friendly characters who can tell these stories to us. Or perhaps you know of someone you can refer us to? 

We would appreciate it if you could share these with us. Drop us an email with your suggestions and contact information - or if you prefer just a time to call you – if that works best for you?

Mark Lewis, Producer


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How do we know if this is for real?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Right!


----------



## trudy (Mar 17, 2014)

You don't, but here's the chicken thing - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0257954/

He's also looking for cow and pig stores and posted on at least another cow forum too.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh, The Natural History of the Chicken was so ridiculous. Funny, but ridiculous!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I would think people would want to know what they will be compensated for their stories and time and know how they will be used. If used to make goats or goat people look ridiculous or used to educate people about goats and their care.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There are a Lot of questions and concerns here, we can't just jump into something that is a unknown, always be cautious.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like Chicken Soup for the Goat Lovers Soul. 
I don't have any stories about a loving relationship between myself and my goats. All mine involve me somehow getting hurt, deprived of sleep, or spending lots of money. I have a very one sided relationship with my animals.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

This one time... at baahhhh camp....
I got nothing.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I found another thread on another forum by him, totally want to get Ser. Bun and the bucks on TV! I responded and I hope he calls me back!


----------



## radpic (Apr 28, 2014)

It is indeed real, and I am Mark Lewis. No false name or random poster here. I intend on making this special for PBS in the vein of "The Natural History of the Chicken", and to you who have seen that know that I do my best to make it truthful and in the way I want it, and not for propaganda use.

I seek out more character driven stories, not the "added drama" you see on TV now.

I'm simply looking for interesting stories you or anyone you know has had with your goats.

Other specials I have done include "Cane Toads: The Conquest", "Rat", and "Lords of the Gourd". "Lords" was a special I did for PBS which was part of the "Pursuit of Excellence" series. If you have any other questions for my please feel free to ask.

If you need to get in touch please feel free to email me at [email protected] or just reply with your stories here.

Best,

Mark


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That would be awesome to see someone from here on TV with their goats , :slapfloor:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Lords of the Gourd"? The highlands of PNG?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Mark, did you get my email? If not, check your junk folder, my email often goes to peoples junk folders. Its [email protected]


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

What you need is a pack goat story  I have one but its late and I need a shower


----------



## radpic (Apr 28, 2014)

audrey said:


> Mark, did you get my email? If not, check your junk folder, my email often goes to peoples junk folders. Its [email protected]


Hi Audrey,

Yes I did get your email. Sorry, it's rather busy here, and it may take a bit sometimes for me to get back to you. Thank you so much for your contribution. Anything else you can pass along to me, or if you know anyone with some great stories would be greatly appreciated.

Best,

Mark


----------



## radpic (Apr 28, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> What you need is a pack goat story  I have one but its late and I need a shower


Dave,

I hope you're out of you shower, otherwise we may need to do a special about you taking the longest shower in history! 

If you wouldn't mind passing along your pack goat story, that would be fabulous. I can't wait to read.

Best,

Mark


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Are you wanting to put together just a bunch of feel good, fun stories with goats? I think that would be great  People who don't know about goats are really off their rockers sometimes lol It's all about stinky bucks and getting horned or butted! Those people don't know goats 

We've had goats for 4 years, and they are such an amazing part of our lives, I don't know what we would do without them. Through the good, the bad & the ugly.

One of my favorite goat 'friendships' is my 7yo daughter, and her doe, Snow White - our first goat. They have been bonded since the day we brought Snow White home 4 years ago. She loves my daughter so much. They have such a cute relationship ♥


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Actually I pretty much dirty all the time. So a constant shower isnt that far off the mark  I did a short write of of the story of Legion somewhere ill see if I cant locate. Its not actually a packing story but instead the beginning tale of a pack goat.


----------



## radpic (Apr 28, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> Are you wanting to put together just a bunch of feel good, fun stories with goats? I think that would be great  People who don't know about goats are really off their rockers sometimes lol It's all about stinky bucks and getting horned or butted! Those people don't know goats
> 
> We've had goats for 4 years, and they are such an amazing part of our lives, I don't know what we would do without them. Through the good, the bad & the ugly.
> 
> One of my favorite goat 'friendships' is my 7yo daughter, and her doe, Snow White - our first goat. They have been bonded since the day we brought Snow White home 4 years ago. She loves my daughter so much. They have such a cute relationship ♥


More or less, yes. Funny, crazy, heartfelt, passionate, real. I strive for good characters.

Would you happen to have any stories that stand out about your daughter? Or any involving yourself? If so please feel free to email me at [email protected]

Best,

Mark


----------



## radpic (Apr 28, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> Actually I pretty much dirty all the time. So a constant shower isnt that far off the mark  I did a short write of of the story of Legion somewhere ill see if I cant locate. Its not actually a packing story but instead the beginning tale of a pack goat.


Dave, if you can locate it that would be fantastic. Let me know.

Best,

Mark


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One of our LGDs is a real goat daddy. He loves his girls & is especially protective of any bottle babies.
But if you tried to film him he would probably eat fence trying to get you out of here.
And none of them would be relaxed.
I have plenty stories, a lot of them are here.

gmail wont work with my system


----------



## radpic (Apr 28, 2014)

nancy d said:


> One of our LGDs is a real goat daddy. He loves his girls & is especially protective of any bottle babies.
> But if you tried to film him he would probably eat fence trying to get you out of here.
> And none of them would be relaxed.
> I have plenty stories, a lot of them are here.
> ...


You could also private message on this forum, if that works.

Best,

Mark


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We weren't sure if she was prego, she was always huge.
Out working on fence we heard him snap at a yearling. A few minutes later a newborn squall. We ran down there as she birthed the next two. He was ever so tenderly cleaning them off as they slid out.


----------



## radpic (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to let you all know that I'm still looking for some great goat stories. Preferably stories about your goats, your relationships with your goats, and stories about their intelligence/personality/affection. Anything will help! Either send me a message on here or feel free to email me at: [email protected]

Best,

Mark


----------

